
MacRabbit - Espresso 2 - Kaboom - alwillis
http://macrabbit.com/espresso/2/
======
alwillis
The long awaited Espresso 2 is finally available in a beta release. Here’s the
announcement: <http://macrabbit.com/blog/espresso-goes-kaboom/>. CSSEdit,
probably the best stand-alone CSS editing app has been rolled into Espresso—no
more having to switch between apps when switching between editing HTML and
CSS.

------
danjones
Wow, I thought the creator had given up on the project. Whilst I loved the
promise Espresso 1 showed, I found it had too many issues to make me switch
from Coda. I'm curious though, besides a rewrite of the program and
integration of CSSEdit, what's actually new?

~~~
alwillis
There’s a pretty good summary on one of the developer’s blog:
<http://beckism.com/2011/06/espresso-2-pre-release/>

------
nestlequ1k
Color me skeptical. Progress on this app has been embarrassing. If you want to
keep up with Textmate (which seems all but dead), you have to do a little bit
better than this.

~~~
bradgessler
Sublime Edit should be the new "standard" to keep up with (not Textmate,
that's turned into a joke)

<http://www.sublimetext.com/2>

~~~
strmpnk
I cant quite see whats so special about sublime edit. Care to share?

~~~
bradgessler
Its a ton of little things that add up, mostly speed though. For example, a
project-wide search in Sublime doesn't block the UI thread, Cmd + T works like
a dream (much better than TM), etc.

The list goes on and on, its just much more well executed than TM.

~~~
strmpnk
Thanks for the reply. I can agree on the cmd-t thing. I'm not tied to TM but I
do like the details it implements and it's usually not slow for me (granted, I
can see the problem for some cases). I have been watching Vico pretty closely
though and it's top of the candidates for me right now.

Sublime 2 looks nice but I couldn't get passed all the quirky settings I had
to go through (in different places too) to get anything close to what I
wanted. I'm still looking for more good reasons to invest the time to set it
up is all.

------
guptaneil
That's a very generous upgrade policy. It's nice to see developers look out
for their existing customers.

